# What do yall think about the semi automatic Remington .270



## josh chatham (May 22, 2008)

Wanted to know what you guys think about this gun?


----------



## Lead Poison (May 22, 2008)

Not all, but most of them have earned the bad reputation and name, Remington-jam-o-matic, for a reason. 

Do yourself a huge favor and buy a Browning if you have to hunt with a semi-auto. Otherwise, buy a Remington 7600 pump. They are more accurate than their semi-auto brothers (Remington 7400s) and much more reliable!!!


----------



## foodplotplanter (May 22, 2008)

no problems with my 742
but i do keep the tracks clean


----------



## Jason280 (May 23, 2008)

They earned the nickname "jam-o-matic" simply because people weren't competent enough to properly maintain the gun.  Period.  A well maintained Remington semiauto will last a lifetime, whereas a neglected one will have problems (just like any other gun).

742/7400's are great guns, and the .270 is an excellent cartridge.  Don't let folks scare you off from them, they are fine weapons.  Just be aware there are quite a few out there that were not taken care of.  

LP,

I'm curious about your comment.  What makes the pump Remington  "more accurate" than the semiauto versions?


----------



## TimR (May 23, 2008)

This will only be an issue if you reload  but I know several guys that have them and reloads won't cycle the action for any of them.  

You will either need to feed it factory ammo or load your reloads on the hot side.


----------



## leoparddog (May 23, 2008)

The problem with the reloads is the powders they are using.  Using the wrong powder is a common issue with autoloaders that won't cycle properly.

If you keep your Remington clean, it will be a fine firearm, but they are not built for folks who want to run hundreds (or thousands) of rounds per year through them.  If you are a 3 box of ammo per year shooter and keep it clean it will work just fine.

I would be hesitant to buy a used one though as its hard to tell how they were treated before you.


----------



## josh chatham (May 23, 2008)

thanks guys!!


----------



## bevills1 (May 23, 2008)

I've reloaded for the 742, 750 and 4 with no problems once any magazine flaws were fixed using a medium load from reloading manuals.  I've had a 750 and 742 that jammed due to a magazine flaw which I diagnosed and fixed myself.  Most semi-auto jams are caused by either ammo or magazine problems in my experience.


----------



## Doyle (May 23, 2008)

One of the flaws with the 742 was a weak extractor.   Previous posters have mentioned keeping the action absolutely clean.  They are right on target.   If the action gets dirty and the round trys to stick in the chamber, that weak extractor has to try and yank it out.  That's when they jam.  Eventually, that extractor will break and new parts are an absolute bear to come by - not to mention the fact that few gunsmiths want to tackle the job of replacing one.

I prefer the pump version myself.  I've got a 760 but I've heard good things about the 7600.   It doesn't have the weak extractor and I can cycle the action and get back on target just as fast as with any automatic  I've ever used.


----------



## Lead Poison (May 23, 2008)

Jason280 said:


> They earned the nickname "jam-o-matic" simply because people weren't competent enough to properly maintain the gun.  Period.  A well maintained Remington semiauto will last a lifetime, whereas a neglected one will have problems (just like any other gun).
> 
> 742/7400's are great guns, and the .270 is an excellent cartridge.  Don't let folks scare you off from them, they are fine weapons.  Just be aware there are quite a few out there that were not taken care of.
> 
> ...



I respectfully have to disagree. 

I know from not only my personal experience, but those of nearly all of my friends who _at one time_ owned Remington 7400s, that it _definitely wasn't due to being competent and/or failing to properly maintain the rifle._

As for the accuracy, the barrels on the 7600 pumps are basically free floated, where as the barrels on the 7400 semi-autos have the gas system attached on the bottom of the barrels. 

Some guys may have gotten lucky and got a 7400 that was a keeper, but far too many sold *were not. The bad reputation Remington 7400s receive is unfortunately, well deserved!*

The 7600 is hands down, a better shooting and designed rifle.


----------



## WTM45 (May 23, 2008)

Lead Poison said:


> As for the accuracy, the barrels on the 7600 pumps are basically free floated, where as the barrels on the 7400 semi-autos have the gas system attached on the bottom of the barrels.



An argument could be made the pressure on the moving forearm of the 760/7600 causes more accuracy problems than the 742/7400 series.  "Free-floated" is a wee bit of a stretch......even if the factory likes to say that!

Every rifle is different.  Josh, you might have a winner but you might not.  Some folks spend a lifetime with the Remington autoloaders and have lots of fun using it to send critters to the hereafter!  They will not win Camp Perry, and many will not win beauty contests either.
But on the whole they do work well, and some are an example of great value if the deal is right!

Millions have been built, over 1,433,269 742's alone.  Chances are you will get a fine rifle.  Give us more info about the one you are looking at, and we can tell you more tips and details about what to look for.

Not everyone can afford or justify super expensive rifles.  Remington autos have fit the bill for millions of hunters for longer than 50 years.


----------



## sowega hunter (May 23, 2008)

I have a 7600 and my dad has a 7400, both in 308. My 7600 consistantly shoots better groups than the auto but at deer hunting ranges it's not enough to matter. Every deer shot with either rifle is dead. The auto has jammed a few times but it was always a cleaning issue. That said, personnally I'll take my pump any day over the auto. It's lighter and I just like it better. I still would not hesitate to take the 7400 to the woods if I had to.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (May 23, 2008)

Never had a problem with my .270 7400, or my742 30-06.

Keep them clean.


----------



## bevills1 (May 24, 2008)

The jams I've seen in Remington autos have been completely different than those described by Doyle.  The only jams I've observed are failure to feed from magazine on 1 side of the magazine but not the other.  This feed jam is caused by magazine lip being too open allowing the round to strip from magazine at too steep of an angle causing it to jam.  Bending inward on magazine lip until rounds feed at correct angle fixes this problem.  However, I keep all my guns clean whether auto or not which may explain why I've not seen the problem Doyle describes.


----------



## shawn mills (May 24, 2008)

Never too much cared for any automatic in a hunting rifle. You always hear some yahoo on opening day ripping off five back to back shots with a semi auto. I think a bolt or single shot tends to create a more confident well placed shot- not to mention bolts have a more accurate action than an a semi auto. Ok... let all the BAR and jam master shooters hop on the "bash me wagon" now!


----------



## jneil (May 24, 2008)

10 to 20% of the Remington autoloaders I've been around where described has problem guns, the others where fine. I've been around all sorts of semi-auto's all my life and some need to be kept extra clean, like the Remington.


----------



## bevills1 (May 25, 2008)

I have a Remington model 4 and model 750 which shoot 1" and 1.25" 100 yard groups, and I've had a bolt action model 70 Winchester that shot 2.25" 100 yard groups.  My brother-in-law has a 742 that shoots 4.5" 100 yard groups.  Accuracy of different guns vary quite a bit regardless of action type, but the semi-auto accuracy over all isn't as poor as many believe in my experience.  I've killed several deer with a single shot from a semi-auto, and I've had opportunities to take a second or third deer if I wanted due to no action  sound or motion in chambering another round to spook deer.


----------



## Eddy M. (May 25, 2008)

TimR said:


> This will only be an issue if you reload  but I know several guys that have them and reloads won't cycle the action for any of them.
> 
> You will either need to feed it factory ammo or load your reloads on the hot side.



I used special dies when reloading for auto loaders--?-small base I think--loaded for a M1a-NM--and Garand with no problems -


----------



## jbarron (May 25, 2008)

I've deer hunted over three decades with a Remington 740 Woodsmaster in 30.06.   This gun is now 50 years old and still ejects flawlessly.   Last year I refinished the stocks and fitted it with a new scope.  It's been a great gun.


----------

